# Erfahrungsbericht Phanteks Evolv Shift: Schmelzofen für potente Hardware?



## Arrandale (15. November 2017)

*Erfahrungsbericht Phanteks Evolv Shift: Schmelzofen für potente Hardware?*

*Phanteks Evolv Shift: SFF Schönling 
*
Verwendete Hardware

Intel Core i7-8700K 4.3GHz 1.15V
AsRock Z370M-ITX/ac
16GB Crucial DDR4-2133 CL15
Gainward GTX 1080 Phoenix
Corsair SF450
Thermalright AXP-200 / NZXT Kraken X42
2x Noiseblocker B14-1

Das Phanteks Shift ist mir vor allem durch die ungewöhnliche Bauform aufgefallen. Da ich ohnehin auf der Suche nach einem platzsparenden Gehäuse war, entschied ich mich, das Gehäuse mal auszuprobieren. Gesagt - getan, und wenige Tage später stand der Karton des Shift auf meiner Türschwelle. Beim Auspacken viel mir zunächst auf, wie klein das Gehäuse wirklich ist. 470x274mm, und nur 170mm in der Breite - weniger als halb so groß wie das H440 v2, welches zuvor meine Hardware beherbergte. Dass dies mit starken Abstrichen in der Belüftung zusammenhing, war mir zu diesem Moment noch nicht klar. Das Gehäuse ist phenomenal gut verarbeitet und sieht in jedem Betrachtungswinkel einfach hervorragend aus. Keine unregelmäßigen Spaltmaße oder Verarbeitungsmängel, absolut erstklassig.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


_[Der fertige Build: sehr ansehnlich - jedoch kaum alltagstauglich]_

Erst beim Einbau der Hardware wurde mir bewusst wie klein das Gehäuse wirklich war, so wollte meine Gainward GTX 1080 Phoenix unter keinen Umständen auf das mitgelieferte PCIe Bracket passen - eine kleine Querstrebe in der Halterung war dem 2.5 Slot Monster im Weg. Nichts was sich nicht lösen lässt oder? Dremel gezückt und ran ans Werk. Nach ein Paar Anpassungen passte dann auch endlich die Grafikkarte in die dafür vorgesehene Halterung. Wenig ansehnlich, aber die betroffenen Stellen liegen im Inneren des Gehäuses, und sind von Außen nicht sichtbar. Nach vier schweißtreibenden Stunden Arbeit, war der PC endlich einsatzbereit. Beim ersten Start verschlug es mich natürlich erstmal ins Bios. Bei den angezeigten Temperaturen wurde ich stutzig - 65°C ohne jegliche Auslastung? War der Thermalright AXP-200 etwa zu schwach um den Intel Core i7-8700 zu kühlen? Wie sich herausstellte war etwas völlig anderes das Problem - mangelnder Kontakt, und fehlender Airflow. Mehrere Montageversuche später lag der Kühler endlich richtig auf, und ich dachte es könne endlich losgehen. Leider war dem nicht so, unter längeren Lastszenarien erhitzte sich die CPU über einen Zeitraum von etwa einer Stunde, dennoch bis zur Maximaltemperatur und taktete stark herunter. Als ich dann mal das Seitenfenster abnehmen wollte und die Abdeckung öffnete, kam mir zunächst ein Schwall heißer Luft entgegen. Auch der Metallrahmen des Gehäuses war sehr heiß. Das Problem lies sich hierbei auf mangelnde Belüftung zurückführen. Obwohl ich je einen Noiseblocker B14-1 als Intake und Exhaust eingebaut hatte, staute sich die Hitze bis ins Unermessliche. Durch den Deckel ist kaum Luftaustausch möglich, die Öffnungen sind hier schlicht zu klein. Kaum 1cm steht hier bereit um sämtliche Abwärme der Komponenten abzugeben. Das ist schlicht zu wenig, und erklärt auch die furchtbar schlechten Temperaturen. Nicht nur die CPU war kaum einsatzfähig, auch die GPU litt unter extrem hohen Temperaturen. Bei 1500RPM und 87°C pendelte sich die Grafikkarte schließlich ein - 500RPM und 17°C höher als im bereits nicht optimalen NZXT H440 v2. Der Boosttakt sank durch die hohen Temperaturen auf etwa 1450MHz, über 400MHz weniger als zuvor.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


_[Lüftungsschlitze des Evolv Shift: weniger als 1cm zur Abfuhr der gesamten Abwärme]_

Die Odyssee zu annehmbaren Temperaturen

Da die CPU Temperaturen weit kritischer waren als die der GPU, entschloss ich mich dort zuerst anzufangen. Mein Mittel der Wahl war die NZXT X42 All-in-One Wasserkühlung und Flüssigmetall zwischen IHS und DIE der CPU aufzutragen. Nach weiteren 3 Stunden und etlichen Versuchen, den zu großen 140mm Radiator im Gehäuse unterzubringen, hatte ich endlich Erfolg und konnte den PC einschalten. Die Temperaturen waren tatsächlich stark gesunken. Statt den fast 100°C zuvor lag die CPU Temperatur nun bei kaum 65°C - ein voller Erfolg. Leider zog dies jedoch die Temperaturen der Grafikkarte weiter in Mitleidenschaft. Während sich die Temperaturen zuvor noch in einem hohen, aber noch ertragbaren Bereich einpendelten, war nun kein Land mehr in Sicht. Verständlich - der einzige Intake Lüfter schaufelte nun die gesamte Abwärme der CPU ins Gehäuse. Da kein Platz mehr für einen weiteren Radiator, wie dem Alphacool Eiswolf 120 war, entschloss ich mich die Temperaturen durch Optimierungen des Stromverbrauchs der Grafikkarte in den Griff zu bekommen. -50% PT später erreichte ich endlich einen akzeptablen Kompromiss aus Temperaturen und Takt - 1500MHz bei 50% PT und 1300RPM der GPU Lüfter. Diese Einstellungen brachten mich dann zurück in die niedrigen 80er der Temperaturen - ein hoher, aber keinesfalls gefährlicher Wert. Dies war natürlich mit recht deutlichen Performanceeinbußen von etwa 10-15% verbunden.
Ein weiterer Problempunkt des Gehäuses ist der fehlende Support für ATX Netzteile. Das von mir verwendete Corsair SF450 muss unter Vollast auf 100% Lüfterumdrehungen aufdrehen, was alles andere als angenehm ist. Die Abwärme des Netzteils wird nicht angemessen abgeführt, Phanteks sieht es hier vor, dass das Netzteil mit in den ohnehin völlig überlasteten Kühlkreislauf der anderen Komponenten eingebunden wird, und salopp gesagt, in seinem eigenen Sud gekocht wird. In anderen Gehäusen mag das SF450 angenehm leise sein, hier wird aus dem Corsair Leisetreter jedoch ein kaum ertragbarer Brüllwürfel. Wie das bei den lauteren Vertretern der SFX Riege aussieht, mag ich mir gar nicht vorstellen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


_[Das Corsair SF450: der kleine 92mm Lüfter ist mit der Kühlung im Evolv Shift maßlos überfordert]_

Fazit

Das Phanteks Evolv Shift ist durchaus eine sehr gute Option für den Small-Formfactor-Enthusiast, kommt jedoch mit einigen Abstrichen. Mit Luftkühlung sind aktuelle Komponenten der High-End Riege kaum zu bändigen, da schlicht eine gute Abfuhr der Abwärme fehlt. Die dazu vorgesehenen Vents sind deutlich zu klein, was Phanteks "Function follows Form" Ansatz geschuldet ist. Bei einer neuen Revision des Gehäuses würde ich mir hier deutliche Änderungen wünschen. Mit einer Aftermarket Grafikkarte ist das Gehäuse nicht empfehlenswert. Die Hitze kann einfach nicht abgeführt werden - ein Referenzdesign wäre hier empfehlenswert. Desweiteren ist eine AiO für den Prozessor absolut essenziell. Die sich stauende Hitze im Deckel des Gehäuses macht eine Kühlung per herkömmlichem Luftkühler fast unmöglich, sofern man nicht auf eine sehr sparsame CPU setzt. An vielen Stellen fällt einfach auf, wie krampfhaft das Gehäuse kleingequetscht wurde. Bereits wenige Zentimeter hätten die Ergebnisse weit positiver ausfallen lassen- wodurch das Gehäuse natürlich nicht mehr ganz so kompakt und schön aussehen würde. Wie die Situation beim Evolv Shift X aussieht kann ich nicht beantworten, eventuell ist hier die zusätzliche Höhe in der Vertikalen der Kühlung zugute gekommen.

+ Hervorragende Verarbeitung, hochwertige Materialwahl
+ Sehr ansprechendes Design
+ Sehr geringer Platzbedarf
+/- Der enthaltene 140mm Lüfter ist sehr laut
- Völlig unangemessene Abfuhr der Abwärme bei High-End Hardware
- Kühlung des Netzteils ist nicht gewährleistet
- Einbau der Komponenten ist sehr umständlich und frustrierend

Trotz der vielen Negativpunkte, spreche ich von meiner Seite aus eine Empfehlung aus. Diese ist jedoch daran gebunden, dass weniger stromhungrige Hardware verwendet wird, sowie bei der Grafikkarte auf ein Referenz- oder Hybriddesign gesetzt wird. Wenn der Platz vorhanden ist, würde ich persönlich eher das Evolv Shift X verwenden. Hier können vollwertige ATX Netzteile verbaut werden, was den Geräuschpegel deutlich senken dürfte. Auch die Belüftung sollte weit besser ausfallen.

Ich hoffe dieser Erfahrungsbericht hat euch einen kleinen Einblick in die Vor- und Nachteile dieses Gehäuses gegeben. Bei Rückfragen stehe ich gerne in den Kommentaren zur Verfügung.


----------



## Joker (AC) (19. November 2017)

*AW: Erfahrungsbericht Phanteks Evolv Shift: Schmelzofen für potente Hardware?*

Schöner Bericht. Da hast du dir viel Mühe gegeben -


----------



## butter_milch (24. November 2017)

*AW: Erfahrungsbericht Phanteks Evolv Shift: Schmelzofen für potente Hardware?*

Hab vor zwei Wochen meinen neuen Rechner in diesem Gehäuse untergebracht und bin an sich wirklich sehr zufrieden. Ich fand den Einbau der Komponenten entgegen allem was ich vorher gehört hatte überraschend unkompliziert. Und es sieht wirklich verdammt edel aus und verbraucht kaum Platz auf dem Schreibtisch.

Trotzdem würde ich mir folgendes anders wünschen:

Das Gehäuse hätte gerne 2-3cm länger (von vorn nach hinten) sein dürfen. Da hätte ich mir auf Höhe des Mainboards hinten lieber noch einen 140mm Lüfter montiert um die Abluft besser unter Kontrolle zu haben. Denn das Gehäuse wird im oberen Teil wirklich unangenehm heiß.

Anstelle des Lüfters hätte man natürlich dennoch bis zu drei 2,5" Platten montieren können. Die eine, von mir noch benutzte, 2,5"-Platte (M.2 sei dank) hätte ich allerdings anderswo angebracht, z.B. auf dem Netzteil oder unter dem Kabelkanal (bei der Größe muss man kreativ sein).

Auch passt auf den vorne oben montierten und mitgelieferten 140mm Lüfter kein Phantex Halo RGB LED-Aufsatz. Dieser hätte mit 0,5cm mehr Raum zwischen Lüfter und Mainboard-Tray ohne Probleme reingepasst. Man hat also nicht einmal an die eigenen Accessoires gedacht!

Das Gehäuse könnte gerne auch 1-2cm höher sein, denn mit normalen HDMI- und DP-Kabel muss ich den Deckel zu zwängen, was weder den Kabeln, dem Deckel oder gar der Grafikkarte gefällt. Werde mir deswegen noch zwei neue Kabel kaufen, deren Anschlüsse etwas kürzer sind.

Sinnvoll wäre es auch gewesen das PCIe-Riser-Kabel um ein paar Zentimeter zu verlängern (momentan lassen sich Grafikkarten nur mit dem Lüfter nach innen gerichtet montieren) und als Alternative zum rechten Glaspanel ein Alupanel mit Belüftungslöchern anzubieten.

Für mich kam auch nur eine Grafikkarte mit Radial-Lüfter in Frage, leider schaltet sich diese im Idle nicht ab. Blower-Karten verteilen ihre Wärme stärker im Gehäuse, was man hier wirklich nicht möchte.

Alles in allem trotzdem ein gutes Gehäuse, allerdings würde ich das nächste Mal lieber auf das schicke Glas verzichten und zu einem Custom SFF-Gehäuse greifen. Dort bekommt man die gleiche Hardware nämlich in gut 60%  des Volumens unter ohne dass die Kühlung ein solch großes Problem darstellt. Kostet allerdings auch einiges mehr.


----------



## Elthy (24. November 2017)

*AW: Erfahrungsbericht Phanteks Evolv Shift: Schmelzofen für potente Hardware?*

Ich hatte das Gehäuse schon lange im Blick, aber die Kühlungsprobleme sehen ja übel aus...


----------



## Leob12 (24. November 2017)

*AW: Erfahrungsbericht Phanteks Evolv Shift: Schmelzofen für potente Hardware?*

Ich weiß ja nicht, aber ein ITX-Case mit High-End-Hardware die so nicht wirklich Sinn machen bzw gut zusammenpassen? Dazu gehört eben eine Karte die die Abluft direkt aus dem Case schafft als die warme Luft zu verwirbeln.


----------



## butter_milch (25. November 2017)

*AW: Erfahrungsbericht Phanteks Evolv Shift: Schmelzofen für potente Hardware?*



Leob12 schrieb:


> Ich weiß ja nicht, aber ein ITX-Case mit High-End-Hardware die so nicht wirklich Sinn machen bzw gut zusammenpassen? Dazu gehört eben eine Karte die die Abluft direkt aus dem Case schafft als die warme Luft zu verwirbeln.



Meine ASUS 1060 Turbo geht im FurMark Stresstest nicht über 53% Lüftergeschwindigkeit. Gibt es mittlerweilige bessere Tests? Ich habe das Gefühl die Karte langweilt sich...


----------



## Tears (25. November 2017)

*AW: Erfahrungsbericht Phanteks Evolv Shift: Schmelzofen für potente Hardware?*

Bei dem Bericht musste ich doch glatt mal mein Konto hier reaktivieren. Ein schöner Erfahrungsbericht zum kleinen Evolv-Shift der mich etwas bei meinem Temperaturen beruhigt und den ich gern mit ein paar Infos zum großen Bruder Evolv Shift-X ergänzen möchte, welches ich vor knapp 2 Wochen zusammengebaut hab.

Ich finds übrigens sehr gut, dass ich nicht der Einzige bin, der kein Problem damit hat an nem Nagelneuen Gehäuse erstmal nen Dremel anzusetzen 

Zu meinen Komponenten:

Gehäuse: Evolv Shift-X
CPU: i7 8700k @stock im Moment
Kühler: Corsair H115i
Board: Asus Rog Strix Z370 Mini-ITX
GraKa: GTX 1080ti Gigabyte Aorus Waterforce Extreme (AiO Wasserkühlung, mehr dazu später. Nicht mein Favorit aber war nen unschlagbarer Preis)
RAM: 32 GB Corsair Vengeance RGB 3333Mhz 
SSD: 500GB Samsung 960 Evo
Netzteil: 800 Watt Silverstone SFX-L

Zuerst zu der Frage ob es im Shift-X mit den Temperaturen besser aussieht. Etwas besser schon aber auch nicht Optimal und ziemlich erschreckend wenn man von einem Silverstone Fortress 2 mit 3x 180mm Lüftern im Gehäuseboden und Kamin-effekt Luftstrom gewechselt ist. 

Das Gehäuse selbst ist auf jeden Fall ein Hingucker und passt wirklich schön ins Wohnzimmer, hat allerdings auch ein paar Punkte die man beachten sollte wenn man vor hat es sich zuzulegen. 

- Verlängerungskabel für ATX/ATX 4 Pol sind Pflicht (sind bestellt, Einbau folgt) da sonst die Kabel mit hängen und würgen lang genug sind und arg unter Spannung stehen.
- Ein 120er Radiator im Boden passt nur bedingt wenn man an der Seite bereits nen 280er hat, da muss ggf. einer der 140er Lüfter weichen.
- Die Standard-Lüfter müssen recht hoch drehen damit die warme Luft vernünftig ausm Gehäuse kann, mal sehen ob die Noctua das besser können.
- 3,5er HDDs können nicht eigebaut werden wenn ein 280er Radiator drin ist.
- Die Schläuche der AiO auf der Gigabyte GTX1080ti Waterforce Extreme sind 5-8cm zu kurz um den Radiator auf den Gehäuseboden zu bekommen.
- 5cm mehr bei Länge, Breite und Höhe würde einiges einfacher oder überhaupt erst möglich machen.

+ Top Verarbeitung
+ Sehr gutes Kabelmanagement, wenn die Kabel denn lang genug sind 
+ Extrem einfaches Handling aller Blenden, inkl gesicherten Schrauben
+ Super vorbereitet für eine richtige Wakü was wahrscheinlich auch das Beste wäre in dem Gehäuse mit Top-Komponenten
+ Sehr gute Anleitung
+ Alle Schrauben kommen in einer extra Schraubenbox daher
+ Befestigungsmöglichkeiten für Kabelbinder an jeder erdenklichen Ecke




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  muss die Tage mal noch mehr Bilder davon machen bei besserem Licht.
Aus Zeitmangel hab ich bisher keine Benchmarks gemacht oder groß an der Taktschraube gedreht. Allerdings war Assassins Creed Origins in der 1.03 auch nen guter Test  Ich hatte  nach viel gebastel und Anpassungen an der Drehzahl der Gehäuselüfter dann am Ende ~55 Grad auf der CPU @Stock und 68 auf der GraKa was mir noch nicht wirklich gefällt. Also ja das ShiftX ist in dem Punkt scheinbar etwas besser. Der Airflow ist denke ich brauchbar wenn man die Phanteks-Lüfter gegen etwas Leistungsstärke tauscht, hier warten bei mir noch die 3x 140er Noctua auf den Einbau in der Hoffnung nochmal rund 5 Grad einsparen zu können.

Alles in Allem bin ich im Moment allerdings doch am Überlegen, ob ich noch doch meine erste richtige WaKü zusammenbaue damit nur noch ein Radiator im Gehäuse steckt und die Schläuche etwas schöner verlegt werden können.

Gruß Tears


----------



## Hirs_E_Fruit (25. November 2017)

*AW: Erfahrungsbericht Phanteks Evolv Shift: Schmelzofen für potente Hardware?*

Ich hab das Gehäuse auch seit mehr als 1 Monat in Betrieb jedoch kämpfe ich seit her mit Problem was Framedrops und Reboots in Spielen angeht.

Ich habe auf dem Mainboard PCI Gen2 eingestellt und schon das 2 Kabel geliefert bekommen und das zweite wurde sogar von ihnen getestet trotzdem hatte ich schon 1 Reboot.

Wenn ich das System ohne Kabel benutze hab ich keines dieser Problem. 

Hat hier wer ähnliche Erfahrungen gemacht?


----------



## Tears (25. November 2017)

*AW: Erfahrungsbericht Phanteks Evolv Shift: Schmelzofen für potente Hardware?*



Hirs_E_Fruit schrieb:


> Ich hab das Gehäuse auch seit mehr als 1 Monat in Betrieb jedoch kämpfe ich seit her mit Problem was Framedrops und Reboots in Spielen angeht.
> 
> Ich habe auf dem Mainboard PCI Gen2 eingestellt und schon das 2 Kabel geliefert bekommen und das zweite wurde sogar von ihnen getestet trotzdem hatte ich schon 1 Reboot.
> 
> ...



Hier wären mal Deine Temperaturen auf GraKa und CPU interessant klingt ein wenig nach Hitzeproblemen.


----------



## Hirs_E_Fruit (25. November 2017)

*AW: Erfahrungsbericht Phanteks Evolv Shift: Schmelzofen für potente Hardware?*



Tears schrieb:


> Hier wären mal Deine Temperaturen auf GraKa und CPU interessant klingt ein wenig nach Hitzeproblemen.



CPU ist max zwischen 50-60 Grad und GPU kommt vielleicht auf max 70 Grad.

Intel Pentium G 4560 und Geforce 660 Ti.

Ich spiele jetzt auch "nur" LoL und etwas Diablo 3.


----------



## Leob12 (25. November 2017)

*AW: Erfahrungsbericht Phanteks Evolv Shift: Schmelzofen für potente Hardware?*



butter_milch schrieb:


> Meine ASUS 1060 Turbo geht im FurMark Stresstest nicht über 53% Lüftergeschwindigkeit. Gibt es mittlerweilige bessere Tests? Ich habe das Gefühl die Karte langweilt sich...


Naja, die 1060 ist ja keine High-End Karte. Die 1080 verbraucht da doch einiges mehr an Storm. 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


----------



## Hinni901 (4. Februar 2019)

*AW: Erfahrungsbericht Phanteks Evolv Shift: Schmelzofen für potente Hardware?*

Ich habe ähnliche Probleme mit dem Riser Kabel. Ich habe jetzt schon 2 Boards (EVGA Z170 Stinger & Asus B250i Strix) und 2 GPU's ausprobiert. Ich werde hier jetzt die Tage noch eine GTX 970 probieren in der Hoffnung dass der Generationswechsel bei der Grafikkarte hilft, dann kann ich dazu nochmal was sagen. Seltsamerweise ändert sich das Fehlerbild von GPU zu GPU. Mit der GTX 780 kriege ich manchmal kein Bild, dann eins mit Artefakten und dann wiederum ein ganz normales Bild. Aber ich kann nie Last auf die GPU geben. Sobald ich ein Benchmark laufen lasse oder ein Spiel spiele wird die Grafikkarte nur zu 30/40% ausgelastet oder die Anwendung stürzt ganz ab. Mit der 770 ist das wieder ein anderes Fehlerbild. Hier hängt sich der Rechner teilweise beim Boot auf. Wenn ich den PC dann mehrfach Neustarte (Powerknopf gedrückt halten bis der PC ausgeht) fährt er irgendwann hoch. Ist er dann im Windows läuft alles einwandfrei. 
Auch hier gilt: die ganzen Probleme verschwinden sobald man das Riserkabel entfernt und die Grafikkarte direkt aufs Mainboard setzt.
Auch ich habe jetzt schon das 3. Kabel von Phanteks bekommen wobei das 3. Das ich bekommen habe nicht das Riser-Kabel ist, das zum Shift gehört sondern das ist das Riser-Kabel, was man zum Evolve X dazukaufen kann um die Grafikkarte für das 2. System im Deckel anzuschließen. Das soll angeblich besser abgeschirmt sein als das Standardkabel. Aber geholfen hat es nix. Ich glaube das Phanteks massive Qualitätsprobleme bezüglich der Riserkabel hat. Ältere Karten scheinen Vergleichsweise oft Stress zu machen.
Sehr Schade!


----------

